# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Como mudar o título de um tópico?

## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Gostaria de saber como é possível alterar o título de um tópico.
Procurei, mas não encontrei...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Helena Pais

Boa noite!

Fazes "editar" e depois vais ao "modo avançado".

Att.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

O meu obrigado à Helena e ao Paulo Marinheiro  :Palmas: 

Cumprimentos
Pedro Ferrer

----------

